# GS-12



## The Gopher

Here is the drawing for the GS-12 (aluminum plate shooter) Enjoy!

Here is the link to the original, http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5196-small-aluminum-plate-shooter/


----------



## roadie

Nice ...









it will be a great guide if one is deciding to make a similar ......

tks


----------



## Southpaw LW

Oh, I'm definitely making one! One question though: is that a 1:1 scale PDF file? I'm not where I can print it and look at it yet, but if I can just print that and get cutting that would be bomber! If not, is there a chance that you could give the measurements for this SS? Thanks in advance for everything!

- Lance


----------



## The Gopher

It should print to scale, just make sure that there is no scaling selected on the print function. There is a dimension on the drawing so that you can check it after printing.

Enjoy, this is still one of my favorite designs.


----------



## Charles

I made one of these sometime ago:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8493-little-red-devil/

It is a really nice design and very pocketable. Once again I appologize for initially attributing this design to Dgui rather than to the Gopher.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## bj000

this is my remix of the gopher.. i added handle..and changed just about everything.. but i started with the gopher so...
i call it the gopherstike,.


----------



## Southpaw LW

I did manage to make one of these out of Micarta over the weekend. I need to get the picture posted though. I really like it but I think I got a bit overzealous with the bands. It has double theraband gold and literally flew out of my hands the first time I shot it. Needless to say, I keep a better grip on it now! This thing is definitely a lot of fun to shoot!


----------



## CodyL

Liked the look of this and decided to order some G-10 in toxic green and set to work. My 1st time makeing a slingshot and working with G-10 but all and all im happy with the results. Shoots great. Need to go back and round the edges a bit more.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

That's nice Cody G10 is a good choice,I like it


----------



## Charles

CodyL said:


> Liked the look of this and decided to order some G-10 in toxic green and set to work. My 1st time makeing a slingshot and working with G-10 but all and all im happy with the results. Shoots great. Need to go back and round the edges a bit more.


YEP!!! That's the little beast. I like it. Congratulations on a nice job.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sean

Hi guys,
this beauty is on my short list of SS to make. I see by the pdf (thank you) that it's 4 inches across.
Can either Gopher or someone else measure how much wood is needed for the official north & south
measurement? Is it about 3 inches?

Regards.
Sean


----------



## The Gopher

2.75"
Have fun!


----------



## Sean

Thank you Sir, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## stinger

Thank you, thank you Gopher.


----------



## SonnyAmanda Mouton

Would love to have a good template for the gs-12 hard to get the size right off the picture


----------



## The Gopher

the opening post of this thread has a downloadable PDF.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Thanks!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

